
The first 5G phone will cost $1,300 on Verizon - jonbaer
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/04/25/samsung-galaxy-s10-5g-price-and-release-date-on-verizon.html
======
internet_user
Are cancer concerns justified? Seems to be a lot of noise around this, and
from industry/science people this time as well.

~~~
JohnFen
It's hard to see how.

What industry/science people are expressing concern here? I haven't seen that.

